

Is there a better answer for this Python/Django interview question than my own? - iiilx
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7464233/how-would-you-answer-this-django-interview-question

======
frankwiles
I hate programming tests during job interviews, but you would IMMEDIATELY fail
with me for using globals. There are VERY few things you could do in Python
(or Django for that matter) that would be complete deal breaker for me, but
you managed to find one.

